# More Holster Questions



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

So I'm pretty sure I'm moving to a 1911 Comander sized pistol for a carry weapon. I've learned a few things with my Don Hume open top that I'd like to address when I start looking for a new holster. I'm inclined at this point to look for an OTB type. The problem I'm running into with my current holster is that the muzzle of my 4.2" Ruger partially covers the top of either my rear or front pockets so access is a pain for change, keys, or wallet access. It's fairly easy to slip under a loose tee to to gain access without reveal but the holster it self is the problem. Anybody got some thoughts? It would be nice to have a shield as I don't plan on wearing more than just a loose and long untucked tee most of the time. I'm seeing some nice strong side holsters at Galo and Don Hume sites but I thought I'd ask to see if anybody else has had this issue and how they solved it. One holster that has caught my eye is:
http://www.donhume.com/Products/ProductsPage.cfm?ProductID=51
It has a very strong forward cant so I'm thinking it would rotate the muzzle up high enough maybe. It is listed as a small of the back that can be used as a strong side. Another thing I like is that the butt is not so much of a horizontal flag and should tuck in to my side nicely. I'm thinking this will ride great at about 4 on the clock.
Another that look interesting is:
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=647&GunID=407
or
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=2784&GunID=407
None of these but the Don Hume have a body shield.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a Galco M7X Matrix. If the shield is necessary or if you don't plan on wearing an undershirt and it will be an everyday carry, then I would probably go with something else. Galco has many other options that might be a tad more comfortable for all-day everyday carry. Be sure to check out my review of it though. Give the guys over at Galco a call, they are more than helpful and will point you in the right direction. If you want any other pictures or anything of the M7X let me know and I'll try to help you out. At that price, you can't beat it.

My Review: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13179

-Jeff-


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I have a Galco M7X Matrix. If the shield is necessary or if you don't plan on wearing an undershirt and it will be an everyday carry, then I would probably go with something else. Galco has many other options that might be a tad more comfortable for all-day everyday carry. Be sure to check out my review of it though. Give the guys over at Galco a call, they are more than helpful and will point you in the right direction. If you want any other pictures or anything of the M7X let me know and I'll try to help you out. At that price, you can't beat it.
> 
> My Review: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13179
> 
> -Jeff-


I saw your review and that's what got me interested in that one. I'm really looking for something I can put on and wear all day without discomfort. A 28oz pistol is pretty light but add in 9 rounds of 230 grain bullets and the weight is noticable. I'm not sure it's even comander sized. I think it is a bit more compact actually. All I can figure out is that it is .25 inchs longer than my Ruger and the same height. The Ruger is pretty concealable under comfortably loose shirts.
Here's another picture of my new love


----------

